# BlockHosts - Warning bei Funktionstest



## hahni (12. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe nach Falkos Anleitung (http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/verhindern-von-brute-force-attacken-mit-blockhosts-auf-debian-etch/) das Paket BlockHosts installiert. Keine Fehler soweit, aber Warnings:

> blockhosts.py –iptables –verbose
Warning: ignoring positional arguments - there should be none! ['\xe2\x80\x93iptables', '\xe2\x80\x93verbose']

Was könnte dies bedeuten und was ist zu tun? Da ich die Mail-Benachrichtigungen eingeschaltet habe, erhalte ich diese Warnings nun auch immer per Mail 

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## hahni (12. März 2008)

Ich setze übrigens "Python 2.4.3" ein!


----------



## hahni (14. März 2008)

Der Wurm scheint in diesem Befehl für die "hosts.allow" zu stecken:

---
sshd: ALL: spawn /usr/bin/blockhosts.py --verbose --mail --iptables
     --echo "%c-%s" --check-ip "%h" >> /var/log/blockhosts.log 2>&1 &
: allow ---


----------



## hahni (15. März 2008)

das problem scheint gelöst, seitdem ich das phyton 2.4-dev-paket auch installiert habe!

es treten nun keine fehlermeldungen mehr auf, allerdings werden keine hosts geblockt! im /var/log/blockhosts.log ist nix zu erkennen, woran es liegen könnte.

oder blockt ispconfig von haus aus weitere zugriffe über iptables?


----------



## Till (15. März 2008)

ISPConfig blockt nichts über iptables, abgesehen von der Bastille Firewall, die aber nur ports öffnet bzw. schließt.


----------



## hahni (16. März 2008)

hallo till,

vielen dank für deine prompte antwort! woran könnte es denn dann noch liegen, dass die hosts nicht korrekt geblockt werden (bzw. gar nicht)?

viele grüße

hahni


----------



## Till (16. März 2008)

Wird denn im /var/log/blockhosts.log überhaupt vermerkt, dass er etwas geblockt hat?


----------



## hahni (16. März 2008)

Leider nicht! Vielmehr folgende Einträge:

---
blockhosts 2.3.1 started: 2008-03-16 11:16:39 CET
 ... echo tag: ::ffff:91.67.11.215-sshd@::ffff:xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
 ... loaded /etc/hosts.allow, starting counts: blocked 0, watched 1
 ... loading log file /var/log/auth.log, offset: 0
 ... discarding all host entries older than  2008-03-15 23:16:39 CET
Notice: removing expired host:     91.67.10.67  HostData(2, 1205605541.0)
 ... final counts: blocked 0, watched 0
 ... sending email notification
---

Und immer eine Mail:
---
 Log messages:
  blockhosts 2.3.1 started: 2008-03-16 11:16:39 CET  ... echo tag: ::ffff:91.67.11.215-sshd@::ffff:xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
   ... loaded /etc/hosts.allow, starting counts: blocked 0, watched 1  ... loading log file /var/log/auth.log, offset: 0  ... discarding all host entries older than  2008-03-15 23:16:39 CET
  Notice: removing expired host:     91.67.10.67  HostData(2, 1205605541.0)
   ... final counts: blocked 0, watched 0
  ---


----------

